# Can We Talk?



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Guess not.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Wonder how that fits in with Oblahmers religious views, he is after all Muslim Regardless of his claim to Christianity. Should have been a Constitutional law forbidding anyone outside of Christian faith in ANY political office. Like you said Glen, we cant talk to radicals they only know one language and non-violence isn't a part of it.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

yup, peacefull religion. so long as all are in total agreement with them.

you cannot have a constitutional amendment banning muslims from holding office and retain the seperation of church and state. the toughest thing about holding to the constitution is allowing the rights of those you bitterly oppose. so I would not support such an ammendment.

the very fact that a muslim can be elected to the highest office of our land ,shows how critical our nations sickness has become. our leaders reflect our principals and it is clear to me, as a nation we are lacking.

I blame our nations decline square on the church. the religious leaders compromised the preaching of GODS word to fill the pews and evil overtook the land.

SO GOES THE CHURCH, SO GOES THE NATION.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

kiyote said:


> yup, peacefull religion. so long as all are in total agreement with them.


Or female.......a child......from a different sect........


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Short223 said:


> So am I to understand that all Muslims are "radical" and all Muslims are bad? Why should there be a law forbidding anyone who isn't Christian to hold any political office? Does that mean that a Jewish person could not hold office? Each religion has it's own word for God. Muslim its Allah, Judaism its Yahweh. It's ironic that this country was founded on the principle of religious freedom and most of our fore fathers fled other lands to escape religious persecution, yet people in this country seem to judge others strictly on what religion they practice. Just because someone doesn't practice the same religion as you or the next person, does not mean that they are any less of a person or any less qualified to hold a political office.
> 
> Food for thought, Jesus, in the Qur'an, is mentioned over 90 times and he is revered as the Messiah. Jesus is the only prophet in Islam to perform miracles, according to God's will. ( that doesn't seem too far off from what Christians believe Jesus to be). Just pointing out that not all Muslims are bad, and some might have the same views and some common ground as Christians.


that statement is incorrect. the Quran does not revere Jesus as messiah. they do however acknowledge him as a "prophet" but not GOD. WHEN FOLKS SAY ISLAM AND CHRISTIANITY follow the same GOD that is a LIE , straight from the pit of hell. THE TWO RELIGIONS ARE POLAR opposites of one anotheryou can believe in one or the other but it is not posssible to believe both.

I am glad to hear your seeking GOD, once again. let HIM lead you and beware false prophets of which there are many. do not take my word for my statement, research it yourself.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Guys, I see that this is a religious discussion, but let's remember to respect one anothers views on the issue. 
I'll also remind all members of the "no politics" rule. I think several of us have severely bent that one as of late.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

to each of you I will give a bunch of grapes, in each bunch of grapes two grapes are poison, will any of you eat from your bunch of grapes???????????????


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

this is neither a religious or political subject for me but a matter of keeping my family safe...........


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

If one believes in the tenants of Sharia Law and is elected to public office, how could that person swear under oath to uphold the Constitution without being hypocritical?

Thoughts are things and have a way of materializing. Everything we've created from the elements before us begins with a thought.

I just wish that when an oath is taken, it really means something. It has to me.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Glen, you will have to call our current scammer in chief and ask him!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

glenway said:


> If one believes in the tenants of Sharia Law and is elected to public office, how could that person swear under oath to uphold the Constitution without being hypocritical?
> 
> Thoughts are things and have a way of materializing. Everything we've created from the elements before us begins with a thought.
> 
> I just wish that when an oath is taken, it really means something. It has to me.


there you have it. the quran teaches that it is ok for believers to lie to unbelievers in order to gain the upper hand. treaties are made to be broken. the word of a muslim means nothing, as their own holy book clearly shows. so, knowing this , why should americans accept them at their word, when they claim to be peacefull?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

We as americans have made and broken plenty of treaties ourselves, just pointing out a fact, not intended to create greif. All countries and religions have.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

true. and most (or zero)countries will any longer accept us at our word. I do however take muslims at their word when they chant,"death to america.".

it is all well and good to suggest we vet them through background checks. but the fact is many of these people have no records of their past, it has been destroyed by war and it is impossible to discern the good from the bad. and while I realize we are a country of innocent until proven guilty, keep in mind that we are not trying them for a crime. we are merely denying them access to our country.as every other nation has the right to do to us.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Ive read much of the koran for school work back in the day. The book is truly 100 times more violent than the bible. The koran blatantly states the convert or die mantra several hundred times and encourages outbreeding the infidels even it "takes one thousand years or one thousand generations". Call me a racist, but they scare me. I avoid them. Self preservation I call it.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

an interesting analogy on the Five yesterday. If you have a bag of M&Ms and in that bag there is one with cyanide, they all look alike, all but one are good, would you eat any of the M&Ms? Or there were People who could tell which one was the bad one, and you depended on them to point out the bad one, but all too often, for whatever reason they would say nothing, would you trust them? How many ISIS terrorist, would come in with these so called Refugees, and the Refugees would know them know who they where and say nothing.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Indiana Jones said:


> Ive read much of the koran for school work back in the day. The book is truly 100 times more violent than the bible. The koran blatantly states the convert or die mantra several hundred times and encourages outbreeding the infidels even it "takes one thousand years or one thousand generations". Call me a racist, but they scare me. I avoid them. Self preservation I call it.


we're just talking here . some will see this as hate speech. it is not.

the simple truth is most of America , knows no more about islam today ,then they did before 911.

so don't take anybodies word for it. agree or don't. but before making up your minds, go read the quran, see for yourselves what it says. same thing is true of the Bible. most have read a few scriptures and pieces of the Bible, heck maybe even the entire new testament but very few have read it in its entirety. and even less will read it a second time, or 3 or 50.to glean info they missed the first time
so go see for yourselves, what they say and how they hold up, to what you believe.

Isaiah 28:10King James Version (KJV)

10 For precept must be upon precept, precept upon precept; line upon line, line upon line; here a little, and there a little:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for that, Short.


----------

